# JAMOB's Assorted Art



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all! First of all, these are mostly not GW themed, if that is a problem then promptly delete this thread. If not, then great! I take an art class at school, and in the course of that have pulled together more than a dozen items which I am at least somewhat proud of. This first post will have my old stuff from before this class, just various sketches and drawings from my sketchbook. There is 1 GW themed one, but that's it...

The drawings include:
1. leaves
2. a dragon/serpent thing I drew once
3. that dead guy from glee (i used to watch it)
4. my cousin and her girlfriend
5. the ninth doctor (Eccleston)
6. some random sketches
7. a tactical marine figure

Some of these I really like, some are only ok, but they were all over a year ago so I'm fine with that. More to come.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

They look good. I like the shadows you did on the tactical marine especially. A suggestion though, I know these are a year old and before your art class, if you go darker in the shadowed areas it will really bring out the depth of the image. Also on portraits, try to not hard line anything on faces (around the nose and lips in particular). Not trying to pick apart your art, just suggestions from a fellow artist 

All in all these are really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing what you are doing on paper now.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks mate! Yeah I've learned that the hard way... Still not amazing at it but I'm getting better. Anyway, here are a few quick things.

1. a still life we did earlier this year (it's alright, nothing special)
2. some more sketchbook stuff
2.a. an angel guy based loosely on Castiel
2.b. a friend of mine playing ultimate
2.c. this statue of a girl (i'm fairly happy with this one, but I think I messed up the area around the mouth. I've been meaning to go back to it)
3. some etchings I did
3.a. a skull (i was moderately ok with this one)
3.b. the same skull, but with color
3.c. a more complex one, with color and non color (I really liked the etching but then I messed up the framing so... damn...)

Also apparently I uploaded my cousin twice and forgot eccleston, so I'm editing the first post to include that.


----------

